
Acceleration of Deep Neural Network Training with Resistive Cross-Point Devices - modeless
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.07341
======
smaddox
I fully expect similar approaches to come to dominate artificial neural
network implementations, due to their ability to accelerate on-line learning.
Either memristive or ferroelectric (FRAM) nonvolitile memory could be used to
implement this technology in the very near future; note that TI has FRAM in
commercially available chips.

I suspect some of the bigger players have research along these lines, but I
don't really know. If there are any (well funded) groups onboarding in this
field, let me know, though. I have extensive experience in R&D at the basic
semiconductor materials, device and systems levels, and I've studied the
software techniques on the side.

